# Minimum CRS point for Canada



## dharandiharr (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello There, 

Could you all please help me with minimum CRS point needed for Canada? 

I checked now and I stand at 403 point - is that sufficient and is there way to increase? 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Based on the points distribution of the 2019 applicants Here 403 points puts you in the lower half of applicants.

As we don't know how your points were accumulated we can't advise you on how to increase them but you should be looking at > 450 for receiving an invitation to apply.


----------



## dharandiharr (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you JGK. I will see on how to increase it.


----------

